# What a Find



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

Dug this up today.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 26, 2016)

have you contacted your local museum to have it carbon dated?


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> have you contacted your local museum to have it carbon dated?


Not yet. Been googling to see if I could find another. No luck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2016)

froggy said:


> View attachment 64933 Dug this up today.


You need to take a picture of that on a light colored background.  From what I can tell, it's not very clear, it appears to be a toy canon circa WWI.


----------

